# best air pump choice



## fortphoenix (May 5, 2016)

was wondering what option you guys would think would be best and most quiet? I plan on having 8 50gal totes and want to pump around 250-400 gph into each res with 4 stones in each res while keeping noise and electric consumption to a minimum

my question:

should i get 8 4-outlet pumps (254 gph, 8.5W) for each tote? itd be 68W total. i have a couple 2-oulet ones and theyre kinda noisy i used a decibel app on my phone and it said my 2-outlet is 60db but Im not too sure how accurate it is 

or should i get 3 (40w, 753 gph) 12-outlet pond master pumps which would be 120W total with 251/gph per 4 hoses? itd be twice the electric but they say their pumps are 40 decibels and Ive read theyre the best out

Ive read pond master are the best and most quiet commercial type air pumps, would you agree or disagree with that?

or if you guys have any other suggestions or know of a more quiet/ecofriendly pump let me know. thanks


----------

